# Windows Mail 6.0.6000+



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Windows Mail is the mail program that came with my Vista OS computer.

I used it up until a few months ago when I temporarily disconnect from Internet service.

I have hooked back up with a different provider so have a different email address. Under tools I added the new account and selected it as default.

My question is--if I delete the old account information will all of the filed inbox emails to the old account be deleted as well? I don't want to lose them. My thoughts are that since they are filed they shouldn't be lost, still I don't want to take a chance without knowing for certain.

Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Removing the email profile from Mail won't remove the messages. Removing the user account from Windows will remove the messages.

Please be clear with yourself of exactly what "old account" means. I suspect that posters have been reluctant to reply to this question because the question is vague, since you aren't being 100% clear what you intend to do. No one wants to suggest a course of action just to have the original poster do something disastrous out of a misunderstanding.

Again to be clear, if you remove the email profile for your old ISP from Mail, the messages will stay. If you remove the user account from Windows, the messages will be gone.

In the email profile you can also have the old email profile not be used anymore. To do that, uncheck the box on the General tab that says "Include this account when receiving mail or synchronizing". You will also want to set the new email account as the default account.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Nevada said:


> In the email profile you can also have the old email profile not be used anymore. To do that, uncheck the box on the General tab that says "Include this account when receiving mail or synchronizing". You will also want to set the new email account as the default account.


Thanks, I had set the new ISP email address as default and had unchecked the other aforementioned box. 

Since Windows Mail calls the different addresses accounts that have properties with no mention of profiles I think I best just leave the account alone and inactive rather than trying to delete the address from its accompanying account.

Thanks, I appreciate your post. Windows Mail is different than the old Windows Messaging or whatever it was called. When I had it I used Netscape 4.0 mail instead. When Netscape went to v6 I didn't care for it so stayed with v4.0+.

Never tried other email programs than those two and the current Windows Mail.

Again, thanks.


----------

